# Bicycle tutor .com DVD



## country joe (24 Mar 2009)

looking for bicycle tutor.com Dvd, can anybody help?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2009)

Here's the website:

http://bicycletutor.com/

and here's the ref. to the DVDs:

http://bicycletutor.com/dvd/


----------



## country joe (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that, i was thinking there would be Forum Members who had one and didnt need it anymore,
And Would be willing to sell it secondhand.


----------



## mcb2080 (25 Mar 2009)

You can get software that rips the videos onto your hard drive or is there more to the dvd's ?

I have about 30 of the videos from there


----------



## country joe (25 Mar 2009)

You need a burner for cds and dvds my computer doesnt have one,
if anyone can put it on dvd for me, i will pay postage and any extra.


----------

